# 'Accidental' magic cure for IBS--singapore news today



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

"OVER-the-counter pills which are usually used to counter jet lag may be a magic potion for people suffering from irritable bowel syndrome (IBS).While researching IBS, doctors here stumbled on the discovery that melatonin may be the key to help thousands of people who suffer from the disease.IBS hits both young and old, and doctors estimate about 10 per cent of Singaporeans suffer from it.Victims complain of abdominal pain and experience frequent diarrhoea or constipation, which can be triggered by eating certain foods or even stress.Associate Professor Ho Khek Yu of the National University of Singapore (NUS) department of medicine, who is also a consultant gastroenterologist at the National University Hospital, said as many as half of all patients who seek treatment of such symptoms suffer from IBS.Anecdotally, he found many of his IBS patients complained of poor sleep as well.So he set out to find a link by measuring the amount of melatonin - a substance produced by the pineal gland in the brain, which gets people to sleep - produced by those who suffer from IBS.The result: Those with the disease secreted less melatonin in their saliva.The next step was to make sure it was melatonin levels, rather than amount of sleep, that made a difference to patients.Prof Ho hooked up several volunteers to machines and sensors at night to measure the amount and quality of sleep they got before and after a round of melatonin treatment.What happened next came as a surprise.Prof Ho, who worked with Mr Song Guanghui, a PhD student at NUS, found that, although volunteers' sleep patterns remained the same with or without melatonin, patients who received even small amounts of the hormone experienced less abdominal pain and diarrhoea.This meant the researchers had proved a commonly held hypothesis in the scientific world - that there is a connection between the brain and the bowel.Said Prof Ho: 'The prevailing theory is that an IBS patient has very sensitive nerve endings in the intestines, so he feels more pain.'There is a very complicated relationship between the intestines and the brain. Some call the bowel the second brain, because there are so many hormones produced by the brain that are received by the gut, and vice versa.'The discovery is an important one in science, and Prof Ho will present his findings at a European scientific conference next month.It is even more important for patients, who may have found a cheap, over-the-counter cure for their affliction, thanks to Prof Ho's work.Research is ongoing to measure stress levels and their relationship to IBS.This time, Prof Ho and his team are working with neurology diagnostic specialists at the Singapore General Hospital.They will compare brain scans of IBS patients and healthy volunteers to see how their brains react to stimuli to the gut and medication.Prof Ho explained: 'If the theory works, whatever treatment we administer can be targeted at the exact cause of IBS, even if it resides in the brain.'Eventually, it will mean better drugs that will solve the problem, instead of the current situation where doctors are frequently frustrated because we cannot really help the patient, but can only treat the symptoms.' " http://straitstimes.asia1.com.sg/techscien...,269047,00.html Another one??Anyone try melatonin?


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

what was the dosage?


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

what was the dosage?


----------



## Kacebece3 (Apr 17, 2002)

I use melatonin of and on as a sleep aid. Cant say I have noticed any difference between using it and not using it.


----------



## Kacebece3 (Apr 17, 2002)

I use melatonin of and on as a sleep aid. Cant say I have noticed any difference between using it and not using it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

It didn't say anything about helping constipation, only diarrhea.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

It didn't say anything about helping constipation, only diarrhea.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

v76, I wish they'd given the dosage too. And it's too bad they are more excited abt parlaying this into a drug, rather than as an inexpensive OTC to help ease pain & diarrhea(can't patent it tho, no $$$).But then if Ken is right, it may not help with pain anyways!I haven't had pain since taking probiotics and modifying my diet...and the D was lessened that way too. Metamucil ended the diarrhea.But we're all diff, and this may just help some IBSr's.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

v76, I wish they'd given the dosage too. And it's too bad they are more excited abt parlaying this into a drug, rather than as an inexpensive OTC to help ease pain & diarrhea(can't patent it tho, no $$$).But then if Ken is right, it may not help with pain anyways!I haven't had pain since taking probiotics and modifying my diet...and the D was lessened that way too. Metamucil ended the diarrhea.But we're all diff, and this may just help some IBSr's.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah,my sleep is sick.Yeah the hormons plays a role.Bla,bla,bla.Who knows?Quote:"OVER-the-counter pills which are usually used to counter jet lag may be a magic potion for people suffering from irritable bowel syndrome (IBS).What is "jet lag"?







I'm ready to go to Mars to get cure.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah,my sleep is sick.Yeah the hormons plays a role.Bla,bla,bla.Who knows?Quote:"OVER-the-counter pills which are usually used to counter jet lag may be a magic potion for people suffering from irritable bowel syndrome (IBS).What is "jet lag"?







I'm ready to go to Mars to get cure.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What is the OTC they talk about?Worth to try if we know which OTC and which dosage.I can't wait to try something like that.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What is the OTC they talk about?Worth to try if we know which OTC and which dosage.I can't wait to try something like that.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I tried melatonin tea for a short time and noticed some slight IBS improvement, but a foggy-feeling brain AND vision during the week or so I tried it. I didn't think that was a good side effect and ditched it.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I tried melatonin tea for a short time and noticed some slight IBS improvement, but a foggy-feeling brain AND vision during the week or so I tried it. I didn't think that was a good side effect and ditched it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The only one week remission i had in ALL those years was when i was in jail(5 days).Why?Low fructose diet?Maybe.Sleeping all the time?No.I suspect they put drug to relax the prisonners in the food.After eating we were all sleepy.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I have used it to help me sleep, but it didn't.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The only one week remission i had in ALL those years was when i was in jail(5 days).Why?Low fructose diet?Maybe.Sleeping all the time?No.I suspect they put drug to relax the prisonners in the food.After eating we were all sleepy.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I have used it to help me sleep, but it didn't.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Spasman, you were in jail? Our sweet, fun-loving canadian? And it put your IBS in remission--hmmm, maybe I'll go rob a bank, not do a very swift job of it, see if jail is the answer!!







Actually, this melatonin may not be so pie in the sky. Its a hormone, but also an anti-oxidant, which means its anti-inflammatory:Biol Signals Recept. 2001 "Melatonin is probably produced in the serotonin-rich enterochromaffin cells (EC) of the GI mucosa and can be released into the portal vein postprandially. In addition, melatonin can act as an autocrine or a paracrine hormone affecting the function of GI epithelium, lymphatic tissues of the immune system and the smooth muscles of the digestive tube. Finally, melatonin may act as a luminal hormone, synchronizing the sequential digestive processes. Higher peripheral and tissue levels of melatonin were observed not only after food intake but also after a long-term food deprivation. Such melatonin release may have a direct effect on the various GI tissues but may also act indirectly via the CNS; such action might be mediated by sympathetic or parasympathetic nerves. Melatonin can protect GI mucosa from ulceration by its antioxidant action, stimulation of the immune system and by fostering microcirculation and epithelial regeneration. Melatonin may reduce the secretion of pepsin and the hydrochloric acid and influence the activity of the myoelectric complexes of the gut via its action in the CNS. Tissue or blood levels of melatonin may serve as a marker of GI lesions or tumors. _Clinically, melatonin has a potential for a prevention or treatment of colorectal cancer, ulcerative colitis, irritable bowel syndrome, children colic and diarrhea. _ http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...t_uids=11721091 The foggy brain, Steve, is a bit unsettling though!


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Spasman, you were in jail? Our sweet, fun-loving canadian? And it put your IBS in remission--hmmm, maybe I'll go rob a bank, not do a very swift job of it, see if jail is the answer!!







Actually, this melatonin may not be so pie in the sky. Its a hormone, but also an anti-oxidant, which means its anti-inflammatory:Biol Signals Recept. 2001 "Melatonin is probably produced in the serotonin-rich enterochromaffin cells (EC) of the GI mucosa and can be released into the portal vein postprandially. In addition, melatonin can act as an autocrine or a paracrine hormone affecting the function of GI epithelium, lymphatic tissues of the immune system and the smooth muscles of the digestive tube. Finally, melatonin may act as a luminal hormone, synchronizing the sequential digestive processes. Higher peripheral and tissue levels of melatonin were observed not only after food intake but also after a long-term food deprivation. Such melatonin release may have a direct effect on the various GI tissues but may also act indirectly via the CNS; such action might be mediated by sympathetic or parasympathetic nerves. Melatonin can protect GI mucosa from ulceration by its antioxidant action, stimulation of the immune system and by fostering microcirculation and epithelial regeneration. Melatonin may reduce the secretion of pepsin and the hydrochloric acid and influence the activity of the myoelectric complexes of the gut via its action in the CNS. Tissue or blood levels of melatonin may serve as a marker of GI lesions or tumors. _Clinically, melatonin has a potential for a prevention or treatment of colorectal cancer, ulcerative colitis, irritable bowel syndrome, children colic and diarrhea. _ http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...t_uids=11721091 The foggy brain, Steve, is a bit unsettling though!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Is there anyone who see a small typing BB?I'm almost blinded by that!!!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Is there anyone who see a small typing BB?I'm almost blinded by that!!!!


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry Spas~"Clinically, melatonin has a potential for a prevention or treatment of colorectal cancer, ulcerative colitis, irritable bowel syndrome, children colic and diarrhea. "PS. Found this re: dosing~"Melatonin is an immune booster, cancer fighter, mood elevator, and a natural sleeping pill. Dosage varies tremendously from person to person. While the ï¿½standardï¿½ dose commonly found over the counter is 3 mg, some need 0.3 mg while others may need much more to work. For many, a lower dose (0.5 mg) actually works better than the commonly seen over the counter 3 mg dose." http://www.lammd.com/book/chapter3.cfm


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry Spas~"Clinically, melatonin has a potential for a prevention or treatment of colorectal cancer, ulcerative colitis, irritable bowel syndrome, children colic and diarrhea. "PS. Found this re: dosing~"Melatonin is an immune booster, cancer fighter, mood elevator, and a natural sleeping pill. Dosage varies tremendously from person to person. While the ï¿½standardï¿½ dose commonly found over the counter is 3 mg, some need 0.3 mg while others may need much more to work. For many, a lower dose (0.5 mg) actually works better than the commonly seen over the counter 3 mg dose." http://www.lammd.com/book/chapter3.cfm


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Talissa,i mean all the text are smaller than before i set up my computer.Do you see that since few days???????????Or it's just me?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Talissa,i mean all the text are smaller than before i set up my computer.Do you see that since few days???????????Or it's just me?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

BELEIVE IT OR NOT,GREAT SMOKIES LAB DOES THE SALIVA TEST.LOOK HERE: http://www.wellnessclinic123.com/lab.html


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

BELEIVE IT OR NOT,GREAT SMOKIES LAB DOES THE SALIVA TEST.LOOK HERE: http://www.wellnessclinic123.com/lab.html


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

BELIEVE IT OR NOT I HAVE FOUND THE E-MAIL OF THIS MAN.tHIS IS MY E-MAIL:Hi,i'm Frank from Canada.I have IBS and i found your "discovery" on Melatonin.Which dosageOTC do you recommand?I think it may works with this VERY old story.Thanks







IN JAIL,I WAS SLEEPING WELL AND I SUSPECT THEY PUT MELATONIN IN FOOD.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

BELIEVE IT OR NOT I HAVE FOUND THE E-MAIL OF THIS MAN.tHIS IS MY E-MAIL:Hi,i'm Frank from Canada.I have IBS and i found your "discovery" on Melatonin.Which dosageOTC do you recommand?I think it may works with this VERY old story.Thanks







IN JAIL,I WAS SLEEPING WELL AND I SUSPECT THEY PUT MELATONIN IN FOOD.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It looks too eaasy the Otc theory is'nt it?With all the sufferers,someone has tried it before?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It looks too eaasy the Otc theory is'nt it?With all the sufferers,someone has tried it before?


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Great Smokies claims to test for a great many things. Having sunk a few hundred bucks into there tests 6-7 years ago and finding no viable treatment, I don't have much faith in their methods. Nevertheless, from my personal experience I could see where melatonin might help with pain. I actually have less side effects with Bentyl, so if I feel the need again, I'll ask my doctor for more of that.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Great Smokies claims to test for a great many things. Having sunk a few hundred bucks into there tests 6-7 years ago and finding no viable treatment, I don't have much faith in their methods. Nevertheless, from my personal experience I could see where melatonin might help with pain. I actually have less side effects with Bentyl, so if I feel the need again, I'll ask my doctor for more of that.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

That's funny Steve, I recently ordered Great Smokies newest CDSA test. It not only tests for levels of bifidobacteria & other probiotics, but also the degree of inflammatin w/i the colon, along with a load of other markers. I'm just curious. I'm looking forward to seeing how I check out, since I'm feeling so, well, normal now.Spasman, OTC stands for "over the counter", as opposed to needing a prescription.It does sound like a few have tried it, but they don't have glowing reports. Might be worth trying if low dose at 1/2 gram daily? Or not. I'm trying ibsacol now for the inflammation, and soon aller-max, so I'll stick with those for now.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

That's funny Steve, I recently ordered Great Smokies newest CDSA test. It not only tests for levels of bifidobacteria & other probiotics, but also the degree of inflammatin w/i the colon, along with a load of other markers. I'm just curious. I'm looking forward to seeing how I check out, since I'm feeling so, well, normal now.Spasman, OTC stands for "over the counter", as opposed to needing a prescription.It does sound like a few have tried it, but they don't have glowing reports. Might be worth trying if low dose at 1/2 gram daily? Or not. I'm trying ibsacol now for the inflammation, and soon aller-max, so I'll stick with those for now.


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

From the FAQ on melatonin.com


> quote: *What is the recommended dosage?* The appropriate dose can vary enormously from person to person. For example, we offer dosages of 1.2 mg, 1.5 mg and 3.0 mg. Start off with the 1.2 mg dosage each night before bed-time, and work your way to larger doses if needed.


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

From the FAQ on melatonin.com


> quote: *What is the recommended dosage?* The appropriate dose can vary enormously from person to person. For example, we offer dosages of 1.2 mg, 1.5 mg and 3.0 mg. Start off with the 1.2 mg dosage each night before bed-time, and work your way to larger doses if needed.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Oops. Thanks Roger. I meant mg in last post, not gram.







Bit of a difference there!


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Oops. Thanks Roger. I meant mg in last post, not gram.







Bit of a difference there!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

How the world could miss that?If a sufferer have took Melatonin,do you think he will feel cure and dosen't comes here to comment?I mean,many people take Melatonin rigth?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

How the world could miss that?If a sufferer have took Melatonin,do you think he will feel cure and dosen't comes here to comment?I mean,many people take Melatonin rigth?


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

> quote: How the world could miss that?


I don't think the world missed it. It's been around for a long time as a sleep aid and to mitigate the effects of jet lag. I never found it to be very effective for either and I never noticed it having any effect on my IBS.It's just another thing to try that probably won't do any harm but probably won't do any good either.


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

> quote: How the world could miss that?


I don't think the world missed it. It's been around for a long time as a sleep aid and to mitigate the effects of jet lag. I never found it to be very effective for either and I never noticed it having any effect on my IBS.It's just another thing to try that probably won't do any harm but probably won't do any good either.


----------



## sok-in (May 29, 2003)

In the July/August issue of Vista (issue 35, A Canadian Health Magazine) there is a good long article on Melatonin and its importance in the human body, I wish I could print the article , but unfortunately can't. Here are some dosage levels as reported by the Colgan Institute; Age Males Females 30-40 2.0-5.0mg 0.25-3.0mg 40-50 2.5-7.5mg 1.0-4.0mg 50-60 3.0-9.0mg 2.0-5.0mg 60-70 4.0-10.0mg 2.5-6.0mg The article doesn't mention its use for IBS but does mention that,...."low melatonin levels are also linked to low immunity and susceptibility to degenerative diseases, colds, pains and sprains, bruises, and contusions" One of the nastiest diseases now linked to melatonin decline is rheumatoid arthritis.........."


----------



## sok-in (May 29, 2003)

In the July/August issue of Vista (issue 35, A Canadian Health Magazine) there is a good long article on Melatonin and its importance in the human body, I wish I could print the article , but unfortunately can't. Here are some dosage levels as reported by the Colgan Institute; Age Males Females 30-40 2.0-5.0mg 0.25-3.0mg 40-50 2.5-7.5mg 1.0-4.0mg 50-60 3.0-9.0mg 2.0-5.0mg 60-70 4.0-10.0mg 2.5-6.0mg The article doesn't mention its use for IBS but does mention that,...."low melatonin levels are also linked to low immunity and susceptibility to degenerative diseases, colds, pains and sprains, bruises, and contusions" One of the nastiest diseases now linked to melatonin decline is rheumatoid arthritis.........."


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Where do you find money for all these supplements? That's why I hope they will make it into a drug instead of OTC. Then the insurance will foot the bill.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Where do you find money for all these supplements? That's why I hope they will make it into a drug instead of OTC. Then the insurance will foot the bill.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I would be careful playing around with melatonin. From the above study, there is a lot to be studied before any conclusions here could be drawn.It is also important the spin the health writer may put on things."exact cause of IBS"hmmmmmmInteresting though and I know there are important interactions between serotonin and melatonin.Good they are also doing more pet and fmri scans, that is very valuable research right now on IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I would be careful playing around with melatonin. From the above study, there is a lot to be studied before any conclusions here could be drawn.It is also important the spin the health writer may put on things."exact cause of IBS"hmmmmmmInteresting though and I know there are important interactions between serotonin and melatonin.Good they are also doing more pet and fmri scans, that is very valuable research right now on IBS.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

You can get a 2 month supply of melatonin for about $4 US.Who can't afford that?


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

You can get a 2 month supply of melatonin for about $4 US.Who can't afford that?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

On the one hand the whole "poor sleep in IBSers" means that it makes some sense that melatonin might help some people (ones who would get some relief if they can get better sleep).They usually recommend if you are taking antidepressants you do not take melatonin because there could be interactions.But it is a very cheap thing to try (It is at the drug store, not sold by MLM's, and there are things that are very expensive that get touted for IBS.). I took it for awhile after my not breathing while I sleep thing got fixed, because it was like I forgot how to sleep properly, and it seemed to help get me back on track.I've recommended it to people who are traveling because it does help get you on the new schedule faster for some people (take at the new bedtime to help promote sleep).I'd be suprised if it was something that cured IBS in all people, but I do think some people could benefit.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

On the one hand the whole "poor sleep in IBSers" means that it makes some sense that melatonin might help some people (ones who would get some relief if they can get better sleep).They usually recommend if you are taking antidepressants you do not take melatonin because there could be interactions.But it is a very cheap thing to try (It is at the drug store, not sold by MLM's, and there are things that are very expensive that get touted for IBS.). I took it for awhile after my not breathing while I sleep thing got fixed, because it was like I forgot how to sleep properly, and it seemed to help get me back on track.I've recommended it to people who are traveling because it does help get you on the new schedule faster for some people (take at the new bedtime to help promote sleep).I'd be suprised if it was something that cured IBS in all people, but I do think some people could benefit.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

See the post OK.Who have tried Melatonin?Ho khek yu have answer to me in a e-mail.I have the dosage.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

See the post OK.Who have tried Melatonin?Ho khek yu have answer to me in a e-mail.I have the dosage.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

This seems like a pretty potent med., How do you know what pills you cannot mix it with? I know things like Xanax, Valium, and antidepressents, MAO inhibitors are not to be used when taking melitonin.. but what about Imodium or Tenormin for high blood pressure..or for the matter of fact over the counter meds. like asprin ot tylenol?? I would love to try it because I donot sleep well at night and have not for the last 4 yrs.and do not want heavy duty sleeping pills, but I am afraid to try it now.Also this might be good for people with fibromylgia who cannot sleep.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

This seems like a pretty potent med., How do you know what pills you cannot mix it with? I know things like Xanax, Valium, and antidepressents, MAO inhibitors are not to be used when taking melitonin.. but what about Imodium or Tenormin for high blood pressure..or for the matter of fact over the counter meds. like asprin ot tylenol?? I would love to try it because I donot sleep well at night and have not for the last 4 yrs.and do not want heavy duty sleeping pills, but I am afraid to try it now.Also this might be good for people with fibromylgia who cannot sleep.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Only $4? That is definitely affordable. But I wonder about people who try all these supplements like Dr Dahlman's probiotics or for that matter most probiotics other than DA-IBS..


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Only $4? That is definitely affordable. But I wonder about people who try all these supplements like Dr Dahlman's probiotics or for that matter most probiotics other than DA-IBS..


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Desesperate dosen't goes with richness.LOL B


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Also I don't know why this is such a discovery. After all brain serotonin levels are increased by melattonin and Lotronex and Zelnorm are serotonin based meds.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Desesperate dosen't goes with richness.LOL B


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Also I don't know why this is such a discovery. After all brain serotonin levels are increased by melattonin and Lotronex and Zelnorm are serotonin based meds.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I have a question as I am confused.. why would melatonin make you so nervous, when it is supposed to promote sleep????


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I have a question as I am confused.. why would melatonin make you so nervous, when it is supposed to promote sleep????


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Good question.I think the answer is that this is an example of how imp it is to follow directions, on supplements just like Rx drugs.Melatonin production within the body naturally peaks 2 hours before you normally fall asleep. It is meant to be taken usually w/i an hour or 2 of bedtime because of this. Its a powerful antioxidant, anti-tumor as well--but has the opposite effect if taken in the am(acc to the book, "Prescription for Natural Healing")But then, some people after taking it for awhile seem to get the "jitters". Probably because the body naturally fluctuates in hormone levels?Maybe its another reason to take the saliva test for its level in your body before taking it? Who knows.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Good question.I think the answer is that this is an example of how imp it is to follow directions, on supplements just like Rx drugs.Melatonin production within the body naturally peaks 2 hours before you normally fall asleep. It is meant to be taken usually w/i an hour or 2 of bedtime because of this. Its a powerful antioxidant, anti-tumor as well--but has the opposite effect if taken in the am(acc to the book, "Prescription for Natural Healing")But then, some people after taking it for awhile seem to get the "jitters". Probably because the body naturally fluctuates in hormone levels?Maybe its another reason to take the saliva test for its level in your body before taking it? Who knows.


----------

